# Verkaufe &amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt; GAMER PC - GTX280| Q9550| 4GB RAM &amp;lt;&amp;lt;&amp;lt;



## Rex800 (28. August 2009)

*VERKAUF*


Hallo, 

Ich biete hier meinen *gut erhaltenen* *GAMER PC* an. Lest euch bitte genau die Hardwarekomponenten durch und ihr werdet feststellen, dass er *extra fürs Gaming zusammengestellt* wurde! 
Sie bekommen den *PC mit allem Zubehör*, denn dieses wurde extra von mir aufgehoben! *Inklusive der Originalrechnung* vom 24.10.2008, gekauft wurde bei HoH.de; die Rechnung für die Soundkarte lege ich ebenfalls bei, gekauft wurde diese bei amazon.de (*Alle Schachteln sind ebenfalls vorhanden* und können eventuell mitgeliefert werden, wodurch sich die Versandkosten gegebenfalls erhöhen.) 


Nun zu den Angaben: 

Mainboard: 
- *Gigabyte* GA-EP45-DS3 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) 
CPU: 
- *Intel* Core 2 *Quad Q9550 4x 2,83GHz* 2x6MB 
CPU-Kühler: 
- *Arctic Cooling* Freezer 7 Pro 
Grafikkarte: 
- *Leadtek* WinFast *GTX280 1024MB* PCIe 2.0 
Arbeitspeicher: 
- *Corsair* XMS2 KIT *4096MB* PC2-8500 CL5 (*2x 2GB*) 
Festplatte: 
- *WD* *Caviar Black* *640GB* SATA II 
Netzteil: 
- *Tagan* TG600-BZ *600W PipeRock Serie* ATX 2.2 
Laufwerk/DVD-Brenner: 
- *LG Electronics* GH22LS30 SATA in *schwarz* (Lightscribe) 
Soundkarte: 
- *Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series Soundkarte intern *
Cardreader: 
- *Scythe* Kama Reader 2 in *schwarz *
Gehäuse: 
- *NZXT* LeXa Midi-Tower -*Blueline* Edition
Zusätzliche Beleuchtung: 
- *Revoltec* Kaltlichtkathoden-Röhre Twin-Set in *Blau*

-> http://www.caseking.de/shop/ca... 


Es wurde darauf geachte dass die *Komponenten von Markenherstellern* gekauft wurden. 

Der PC wird ohne ein Betriebssytem und komplett formatiert geliefert! Es wurde *NICHT übertaktet!!! *
Der Cardreader wird bei mir leider nicht erkannt. Das grüne Lämpchen für die Stromversorgung leuchtet zwar (als Betriebssytem nutze ich Windows Vista 64Bit). Ich persönlich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte
und der oberste Lüfter im Gehäuse klang übermäßig laut, deswegen wurde er abgeschaltet. Aber diese kleinen Mängel beeinflussen den PC in keinster Weise in seiner Funktion! Ansonsten ist *alles einwandfrei! *

VB: 1100€ (inkl. Porto!!!)


*Kontakt:* (als Betreff bitte "Gamer PC" oder ähnlich angeben) 
*email: andi90@web.de*
*icq: 313188227*


Mfg Andi


----------



## MrDeephouse (28. August 2009)

der Preis ist ein Scherz oder?


----------



## Klon1234 (29. August 2009)

Nur so, für dich als Info: Habe "denselben" PC, allerdings mit Intel Core i7, GTX285 sowie 4GB DDR3 RAM und 1TB Festplatte, vor einem Monat NEU für 900 gekauft.

Dein Preis ist also eindeutig zu hoch.


----------



## N8Mensch (29. August 2009)

Das der Preis zu hoch ist, wird wohl auch der Verkäufer wissen. VB bedeutet meines Wissens Verhandlungsbasis, der tatsächliche Preis steht also noch nicht fest.


----------



## Rex800 (29. August 2009)

*Lest ihr überhaupt die Regeln??

Punkt 1: Verhalten von Käufern, Verkäufern und allen andern Usern*
Eigentlich
ist es schade, dass der Punkt überhaupt angesprochen werden muss. Es
scheint jedoch inzwischen ein „Community-Sport“ geworden zu sein, dass
nahezu in jedem Thread ein Neumalkluger Beitrag kommt, der flüssiger
als Wasser, sprich überflüssig ist. Das hier ist kein Forum, wo die
Community den Tiefstpreis im Internet sucht, sondern wo eine Person
etwas anbietet und wer daran Interesse hat – UND NUR DER – kann sich
dementsprechend melden. Auf Beiträge wie „Zu teuer“, „schlechtes
Spiel“, „Ich biete einen Euro“ oder schau mal auf Seite X, da kostet es
nur Y Euro“ kann sehr gut verzichtet werden. Wer jedoch an einer
Anzeige ernsthaft interessiert ist, kann ja durchaus den Verkäufer
ansprechen und ggf. verhandeln, etc. Bitte aber nur, wenn auch wirklich
Interesse besteht.
*Kurz: Kein Interesse am Kauf -> kein Posting*


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2009)

sry, aber du tust den leuten unrecht. es geht ja nicht um nen preis, der zwar unter neupreis liegt, den aber die leute trotzdem zu hoch finden und sich drüber "ärgern", sondern in deinem fall MUSS man davon ausgehen, dass du die aktuellen preise einfach nicht kennst, weil du das system ganz objektiv gesehen teurer anbietest als man so ein system zum aktuellen neupreis bekommen kann. da sind die beiden hinweise sogar positiv, um dich drauf aufmerksam zu machen, falls die vermutung stimmt. 

die forenregeln sind eher dazu da, um zu verhindern, dass leute einen IHRER subjektiven meinung nach zu hohen preis kritisieren und rummeckern usw. oder insbesondere bei spielen dann mit irgendwelchen importversionen oder unbekannten shops ankommen, wo es vlt. mit versand dann doch nicht billiger is.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2009)

Den Leuten die hier kommentare zu Preisen geben geht es nicht darum irgendetwas schlecht zu machen.
Sie wollen nur Leute die eventuell nicht so die Ahnung haben vor solchen überteuerten Angeboten warnen.*

Leider gibt es hier genug Leute die genau solches Unwissen einiger User ausnutzen.


----------

